# Vollgas beim Schnurwechsel



## Andal (8. August 2019)

Aba uffbasse.......

Hohes Tempo erzeugt auch irgendwo erhöhte Reibung und die wiederum Wärme. Schnüre mögen aber diese Reibungshitze gar nicht!


----------



## trawar (8. August 2019)

Ich mache das seit 2 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr und das sogar mit eine Bohrmaschine mit weit aus höherer Drehzahl.
Dazu nehme ich aber einen feuchten lappen wo ich die Schnur durchlaufen lasse.
Anstatt das Holzstäbchen habe ich eine 6Kt. Schraube M10x150 genommen und dazu zwei große Scheiben und zwei Muttern. Da passt bis jetzt jede leer Spule drauf, nur beim Anziehen der Muttern muss die Spule etwas gemittelt werden. Da braucht man keine unterschiedlichen Stäbe zu kreieren. Denn Murphys Gesetzt will es so das gerade dann wenn man es braucht der HolzØ nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aba uffbasse.......
> 
> Hohes Tempo erzeugt auch irgendwo erhöhte Reibung und die wiederum Wärme. Schnüre mögen aber diese Reibungshitze gar nicht!


Das kann man ganz leicht umgehen, indem man die Schnur während des Spulvorgangs durch den Mund führt und anfeuchtet. Feine Schnurdurchmesser vorausgesetzt (ich empfehle Stroft ABR) spart man sich so auch die teure Zahnseide


----------



## Andal (8. August 2019)

Wie gut, dass es mir nicht pressiert. Wird alles in aller Ruhe neben dem Fernsehen erledigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aba uffbasse.......
> 
> Hohes Tempo erzeugt auch irgendwo erhöhte Reibung und die wiederum Wärme. Schnüre mögen aber diese Reibungshitze gar nicht!



Richtig, richtig und nochmal richtig!  
Hinterher wird dann gerne über die schlechte Schnur gejammert und geflucht, wenn sie kringelt, tüdelt  und wie Zunder reißt. Der Fehler liegt aber nicht in der Schnur, sondern sitzt wie meistens davor, beim Menschen ...

Auch Schnüre vom Fastfood-Schnurdiscounter mit Hochgeschwindigkeitsumspulung sind einfach Mist, aufgekocht und aufgegart sind sie nahezu scheintote Zombies. Wer das mag und auf den Cent schaut, soll tun, den anderen mit Anspruch an ihre dauerhaft erhaltenen Schnureigenschaften kann man nur die Warnung immer wieder in Erinnerung rufen!

Lauf durch Wasserbad oder das Ablegen einer Schnurspule ganz unter Wasser (siehe Tips YT) hilft schon sehr, ein nasser Lappen ist eine Notlösung mit Abrieb und Entfernen der Beschichtung, da Maullippenkneifen ist wegen des Abriebs an der Schnur jedoch ungut, abgerissene Goldkronen etc. werden auch nochmal richtig teuer - und verhindern Angeltage wegen Absitzen beim Zahnarzt.

Das Abspulen der alten (verbrauchten) Schnur geht sehr gut mit Akkuschrauber, Bohrmaschine, oder Mixer.
Schön Langsamspulen fürs Zwischenlagern und evtl. für Unterfütter etc. ist auch ok.
Ich erinnere an Frankys Klorollentrick zur leichten Entsorgung, habe extra Mixxstäbe für's Spannfutter der Bohmaschine angeschaft bzw. hingeschliffen, für die Schnur einfachst gen Müll.

Das Ansetzen auf einer zusätzlichen Kapazitätsgleichen (E-)Spule ist auf jeden Fall die gute Lösung für den Mengenausgleich! 

Also: Man kauft keine Rollen a) ohne E-Spule dabei, b) E-Spule einfach bestellbar, oder c) Rolle so günstig, dass ein weiterer Rollenkarton als E-Spule plus E-Teillager zur Verfügung steht. 
Geht ganz leicht, man wartet einfach solange, bis der Preis entsprechend gefallen ist ... 

Am  besten geht das endgültige Umspulen mit 2 gleichen Rollen bzw. 2 gleichen Rollen (E-)Spulen auf einem Doppelrollenhalter. Da kann man, wenn man sofort auf besonders gute Aufspulspannung und Einsatzbereitschaft Wert legt, wenigstens mit der anderen Rollenbremse die Spannung regulieren.
Mit jedem Hin und Her Spulen verschlechtert man aber leider immer mehr den Schnurdrall! 
Zum Spulen von der Orginalspule habe ich diverse Achsenlagerungen geschaffen, nur bei der Octa-Spule und Konsorten soll man wie stationär quer zur Kante abziehen.

Am Ende richtig weit alle geplante Schnurlauflänge mit einem Schwabbel+Wobbel-freien Ultrawirbel Wurfgewicht wie einem idealen Birnenblei an einer Weitwurfrute auswerfen.
Und langsam wieder einkurbeln, sorgt erst für die ganz richtige Schnurlage.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

schöne Rolle haste da, @Christian.Siegler !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

^ Jupp, wichtigste Eigenschaft: Schwarz!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> schöne Rolle haste da, @Christian.Siegler !


Danke 



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Jupp, wichtigste Eigenschaft: Schwarz!


Sagt Kollege @Timo.Keibel auch immer...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2019)

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber perfekt gefüllt schaut anders aus. Obiges Bild zeigt eine überfüllte Spule, sowohl am obigen wie auch unterem Spulenrand, hinzukommt ne Talsohle inner Mitte.
2-3mm unterm Spulenrand sollte das Maximum sein.

Wer seine Schnur mit Bohrmaschine & Co. runterspult, kann sie auch gleich wegwerfen. Die Rolle muß den Job machen, ansonsten erhält man ein Wickelbild was nicht dem der Rolle entspricht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. August 2019)

Das Wickelbild kommt eher von der Schnurverlegung der Rolle, als von der Schnur selbst! Und die oben gezeigte Rolle ist mit Sicherheit nicht überfüllt, sondern perfekt gefüllt! 2-3 mm vor dem Rand lasse ich meine Schnur nie enden! Drüber darf es nicht gehen, das stimmt. Aber Unterfüllen nur aus Vorsicht ist nicht so meins... Ich fahr damit seit mehr als 15 Jahren ganz gut...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2019)

Perfekt ist was andres, vorallem wenn das Wickelbild der Rolle nichtmal korrigiert wird. Der untere Spulenrand zeigt eine deutliche Überhöhung und bricht dann direkt vor der Kante wieder ab. 
Entweder zuviel Schnur drauf oder lasch aufgespult. Für eine so moderne Rolle ein ziemlich schlechtes Wickelbild, das konnten Rollen vor 40 Jahren schon besser und auch völlig ohne dauernde Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. August 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich mache das seit 2 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr und das sogar mit eine Bohrmaschine mit weit aus höherer Drehzahl.
> Dazu nehme ich aber einen feuchten lappen wo ich die Schnur durchlaufen lasse.
> Anstatt das Holzstäbchen habe ich eine 6Kt. Schraube M10x150 genommen und dazu zwei große Scheiben und zwei Muttern. Da passt bis jetzt jede leer Spule drauf, nur beim Anziehen der Muttern muss die Spule etwas gemittelt werden. Da braucht man keine unterschiedlichen Stäbe zu kreieren. Denn Murphys Gesetzt will es so das gerade dann wenn man es braucht der HolzØ nicht vorhanden ist.



Hö,

gar nicht mal verkehrt, da bleibt auch gleich die zuviel an Farbe einer geflochtenen Schnur am Lappen und verschmiert dann nicht Finger und co.

Grussen Michael


----------



## der matti (8. August 2019)

Wenn ich die Schur wechseln oder umspulen muss/will, ist das für mich ein "Ritual", welches ich in Ruhe durchführe und ganz bestimmt nicht mit einer Bohrmaschine. Ich spüre den Lauf der Rolle, sehe das Wickelbild und sehne mich ans Wasser.


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2019)

@Christian.Siegler,  für diesen Beitrag. Wird bestimmt vielen Einsteigern das Aufspulen sehr erleichtern. Ich mache das so seit ich das erste mal die Schnur unterfüttern musste 

An alle, die meinen, die Umdrehungen wären zu hoch. Erstens, wie hier schon gesagt, man benutzt einen mit Wasser gefüllten Eimer und einen nassen Lappen. Zweitens, so ein Akkubohrer hat keine so grosse Drehzahl und die kann man sowieso regulieren. Und drittens, wie hoch ist die Drehzahl der Maschinen in Schnurfabriken und Angelläden?

P.S. Eigentlich hat @Stulle diesen Trick schon vor zwei Jahren beschrieben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> wie hoch ist die Drehzahl der Maschinen in Schnurfabriken und Angelläden?


Da gibt es bei den Markenherstellern mit Sicherheit einen Unterschied: 
Firmen wie Shimano, Daiwa, Gamakatsu/Spro (u.a.m.)  werden ihre Schnüre mit großer Sicherheit nicht schneller spulen bzw. abfüllen lassen und damit erhitzen, als das der Schnur gut tut (ca. unter 50Grad). Und ihre Wareneingänge wenigstens stichprobenartig testen. Weil die haben einen Ruf zu verlieren.

Schnüre von solchen Orginalspulen halten bei etwas Sorgfalt im Vermeiden von Sonnenbestrahlung usw. selbst auf der Stationärspule im Einsatz 10 Jahre ohne nennenswert an Knotenfestigkeit zu verlieren, wenn man regelmäßig den stark beanspruchten sichtbar veränderten Teil vorne abschneidet. 
Ausscheiden kommt am ehesten durch insgesamt zu kurz werden (<150m) 
oder Ersatz durch eine neue bessere Schnurtype vor. 

Richtig "AUF" war bisher erst eine Schnur 2014, die 1999 von Orginalspule des Herstellers auf die Schlepprollen gekommen ist. Die war plötzlich richtig mürbe geworden, auffälligen Köderabriss beim werfen, auch nach abschneiden und testen und abschneiden war nichts mehr mit besser werden. Also komplett weg, nach 15 Jahren über schwedischen Stock und Stein, jedes Jahr ein paar Wochen beim Schleppen.


Dagegen der Angelhöker, der Geld in möglichst kurzer Zeit verdienen will (?)

Der Internetabfüller /ebay von der Grossspule (?)

Meine *letzte* Umspulabspulschnur (Spiderwire Stealth) habe ich auf der Meeresangelmesse Magdeburg live zusehend bei AM-Angelsport gekauft.
Und an der kleinen merkwürdig gehaltenen mir übergebenen Spule erstmal die Finger verbrannt. 

Not any more.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Für alle Interessierten ein feiner Link, wollte wissen wie heiß darf ... 

https://www.schiffsbedarf-axinte.de/files/4/geomarinekatalog-de-en.pdf

Die Texte am Ende sind klasse, ein paar kurze Auszüge der

*Gleistein Ropes *
GeoMarine
*Seile für die Berufsschifffahrt - Ropes for commercial marine*


4.     Überlastung
Eine Überlastung des Seils ist äußerlich schwer zu ermitteln.
Überlastete Seile weisen unter Last eine deutlich verringerte
Dehnung auf.
Außerdem kann eine Verhärtung des Seils in Verbindung mit
einer Durchmesserreduzierung ein Indiz für Überlastung sein.

5.     Kontakt mit Chemikalien oder intensiver Sonneneinstrahlung
Um eine Beeinträchtigung des Seils durch Chemikalien oder
Sonneneinstrahlung feststellen zu können, reiben oder zupfen
Sie die Filamente der Garnfaser. Lösen sich die Filamente leicht
auf, muss das Seil umgehend ausgetauscht werden.

6.     Beeinträchtigung durch Hitze
In extremen Fällen zeigen Teile des Seils Hitzeschäden durch
Reibung auf, was zu einem erheblichen Bruchkraftverlust
führen kann.
Eine Beeinträchtigung des Seils durch Hitze kann durch eine
verschmolzene bzw. sehr glatte Oberfläche erkannt werden.
Ein weiteres Indiz ist eine deutliche Verhärtung des Seils.
Falls trotz sorgsamer Sichtprüfung noch Zweifel bestehen, sollten
Sie das Seil nicht weiter benutzen und sich an den Hersteller
wenden.

C.     Regelmäßige Inspektion
Durch Bewitterung in nordeuropäischen Breiten mindert sich
die Seilfestigkeit pro Jahr in Abhängigkeit von Rohstoff und
Farbe um bis 30%.
Aufgrund natürlicher Bewitterung und Beanspruchung des
Seils ist eine regelmäßige Kontrolle dringend zu empfehlen.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass Seile mit kleinem Durchmesser im
Verhältnis erheblich schneller geschädigt werden können als
dickere Seile.
Sollten Sie die Kontrolle selbständig durchführen, so ist eine
Abschnittskontrolle empfehlenswert: Begutachten Sie das Seil
eingehend von allen Seiten alle 300 mm. In gleichen Abständen
sollten auch die innere Oberfläche und der Kern überprüft
werden.


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da gibt es bei den Markenherstellern mit Sicherheit einen Unterschied:
> Firmen wie Shimano, Daiwa, Gamakatsu/Spro (u.a.m.)  werden ihre Schnüre mit großer Sicherheit nicht schneller spulen bzw. abfüllen lassen und damit erhitzen, als das der Schnur gut tut (ca. unter 50Grad). Und ihre Wareneingänge wenigstens stichprobenartig testen. Weil die haben einen Ruf zu verlieren.
> 
> Schnüre von solchen Orginalspulen halten bei etwas Sorgfalt im Vermeiden von Sonnenbestrahlung usw. selbst auf der Stationärspule im Einsatz 10 Jahre ohne nennenswert an Knotenfestigkeit zu verlieren, wenn man regelmäßig den stark beanspruchten sichtbar veränderten Teil vorne abschneidet.
> ...


Ich mache es wie gesagt auf diese Art und Weise schon seit einiger Zeit und bis jetzt hat sich die Schnur bei mir noch nie erhitzt. Habe aber stets aufgepasst die Schnur nicht zu beschädigen und deshalb auch mit der Bohrmaschine eigentlich sehr langsam aufgespult.

Ich war auch schon in einem Angelladen dabei, als sich ein Freund von mir dort die Rolle bespulen lies. Die Maschine hat das viel schneller gemacht als ich mit der Bohrmaschine. Und auch dort hat sich die Schnur nicht erhitzt. Muss an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich das Bespulen in einem Angelgeschäft nicht besonders mag. Ich finde nämlich, man muss die Schnur mir der Rolle aufspulen und nicht mit so einer Maschine, wo man das Wickelbild mit der hand kontrolliert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Perfekt ist was andres, vorallem wenn das Wickelbild der Rolle nichtmal korrigiert wird. Der untere Spulenrand zeigt eine deutliche Überhöhung und bricht dann direkt vor der Kante wieder ab.
> Entweder zuviel Schnur drauf oder lasch aufgespult. Für eine so moderne Rolle ein ziemlich schlechtes Wickelbild, das konnten Rollen vor 40 Jahren schon besser und auch völlig ohne dauernde Ausrufezeichen.



Du hast schon recht und genau beobachtet! 

Bei den Arc's + Ryobi Zauber/Applause waren anfangs noch verschieden dicke Unterlegscheiben zum justieren dabei.

Ich habe keine von den NCRT-Slam und kenne somit den Kartoninhalt nicht.
Schätze aber, wie bei all deren günstigen Rollen nun, ist sowas nicht mehr dabei (kaum 1/10 Cent HK), eben auch keine E-Spule, jedes bischen wurde eingespart.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich mache es wie gesagt auf diese Art und Weise schon seit einiger Zeit und bis jetzt hat sich die Schnur bei mir noch nie erhitzt. Habe aber stets aufgepasst die Schnur nicht zu beschädigen und deshalb auch mit der Bohrmaschine eigentlich sehr langsam aufgespult.


Mach ich auch so  , da ich die Maschinenhilfe auch schon schätze, fast jedes Maschinchen hat ja inzwischen Drehzahlregulierung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2019)

Leider wird da immer mehr gespart, bei E-Spulen ja noch nachvollziehbar, da auch nen Kostenfaktor. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist u.a. auch Daiwa mit ihren Low-& Midrange-Rollen. Da gibts mittlerweile nichtmal mehr ne Kunststoffspule dazu.

Andere Hersteller sträuben sich sogar gegen kaufbare Ersatzteile oder E-Spulen, Okuma ist da ganz vorn dabei.

Bei den U-Scheiben kann man sich immerhin noch selbst behelfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. August 2019)

Mir ist das nach all den Jahren ziemlich egal, ob die Rolle mit der Maschine aufgespult wurde oder mit der Rolle selbst.

Nach einigen kräftigen Würfen sieht man keinen nennenswerten Unterschied mehr, denn dann sind die entsprechenden 50-60 m xmal von der Rolle verlegt worden.

Ob sich die Schnur erhitzt, ist auch abhängig ob ich die Schnur durch etwas Straffe, Finger, lappen oder sonstiges, oder ob ich die Geschwindigkeit der abgebenden Spule bremse. So habe ich auch eine Grundspannung auf der Schnur und diese erwärmt sich dabei nicht nennenswert.

Ich persönlich finde die Füllmenge der Spule jetzt nicht verkehrt, da ich bei einer neuen Befüllung immer mehr am oberen Limit schnur aufziehe, da mir sonst schnell zu wenig Schnur auf der Rolle sein kann. 

Ist nicht immer optimal, aber länger nutzbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Hier nochmal die Zahlen:

Hochmodul Polyethylen - High Modulus Polyethylene
Dyneema ® , Spectra ®

Schmelzpunkt in °C - Melting point in °C  
= 140 °C

Beständigkeit bei *kurzzeitiger*(!) Erwärmung in °C - Resistance to short-term heat in °C
= 70 °C


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller sträuben sich sogar gegen kaufbare Ersatzteile oder E-Spulen, Okuma ist da ganz vorn dabei.


Schande und Fluch - und Boykott!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2019)

Kaufe eh keine Rollen mehr, egal von wem. Wenn der moderne Kram aufgeben sollte, steht noch mehr wie taugliches Material inner Vitrine, welches mich allemal überleben wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Füllmenge der Spule jetzt nicht verkehrt, da ich bei einer neuen Befüllung immer mehr am oberen Limit schnur aufziehe, da mir sonst schnell zu wenig Schnur auf der Rolle sein kann.


Problem gerade bei neuen Rollen ist nur, dass man schnell effektiv plötzlich viel weniger Schnur drauf hat, weil sich ein kollossaler Tüdel durch solch hochliegende Schnur entwickelt bei immer schöner flutschenden Weitwürfen ! 
Wenn man sein Rölleken kennt, passiert einem das nicht mehr so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kaufe eh keine Rollen mehr, egal von wem. Wenn der moderne Kram aufgeben sollte, steht noch mehr wie taugliches Material inner Vitrine, welches mich allemal überleben wird.


So krass sehe ich das jetzt aber nicht.
Gibt immer wieder ein paar neue Rollen und neue Angelarten, gerade die sehr schön gemachte Billigschwester von Ryobi der oben gezeigten Rolle mehrmals gekauft, wollte ein Pärchen plus noch 2 E-Spulen/Rollen, 4 für ~ 100€, und sogar Carbonbremse, TiN-Rand-Spule und fast alles schwarz. Sorglospaket für sekundäre Stippruten und Light-Feeders, kann die Familie auch aufs Ufer knallen, der Kunststoff ist da gut für.

Kommt immer wieder was neues. Ob superleicht oder superschnell oder andere Bügel (wie die D-Concept), demnächst vielleicht mit Zugkraftwaage drin.
Muss man wenigstens mit ein paar Exemplaren ausprobieren.


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So krass sehe ich das jetzt aber nicht.
> Gibt immer wieder ein paar neue Rollen und neue Angelarten, gerade die sehr schön gemachte Billigschwester von Ryobi der oben gezeigten Rolle mehrmals gekauft, wollte ein Pärchen plus noch 2 E-Spulen/Rollen, 4 für ~ 100€, und sogar Carbonbremse, TiN-Rand-Spule und fast alles schwarz. Sorglospaket für sekundäre Stippruten und Light-Feeders, kann die Familie auch aufs Ufer knallen, der Kunststoff ist da gut für.


Welche ist denn das?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Ryobi Ecusima II .


----------



## Andal (8. August 2019)

Immer schnell, schneller, weiter... aus dem noch fahrenden Auto, möglichst mit montierter Ausrüstung, springen und den ersten Wurf noch im Anlauf rausballern. Ja nichts mehr mit Ruhe und Überlegung machen. Wir haben zwar keine Idee, wo die Reise hingeht, aber wir werden als erste ankommen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2019)

Schnelligkeit ist gar nicht schlecht, ist sogar die beste Hexerei. Richtig gut, wenn die Zeit passend gemacht und bestens genutzt werden kann, im Endeffekt passgenau abgeschlossen.
Für die Kleinaufgabe "Einfach mal die Schnur auf-/umfüllen", was sich bei langem Zeitbedarf als immer wieder verschoben herausstellt, ist das schon ein wichtiger Faktor.

Hektik und Stress und Besinnungslosigkeit, das ist schlecht. Einfach dieses zuwenig an Zeit, niemals wirklich im Ziel ankommen.

Da die aktuell moderne Weltwirtschaftsdoktrin das schnell*er*, höh*er*, weit*er* will, soll es immer immer doller werden.
Schön schnell und hoch und weit reicht nicht mehr, obwohl das ja klasse und fein wäre! 

Es geht nicht mehr alleine um Leistung, sondern nur noch um Leistungssteigerung. Ist aber sonnenklar nicht beliebig möglich, und batscht irgendwann vor eine Schallmauer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. August 2019)

Also ich sitz Abends lieber am Wasser und angel, als auf dem Sofa, um Schnur gaaaanz langsam umzuspulen. Aber das ist eine Ansichtssache. Ich kenne einige Angler, die recht ordentlich Zeit in Gerätepflege oder Gerätebeschaffung stecken und kaum am Wasser sind. Auch das bietet unser Hobby. Ich seh's mal positiv. So hat jeder eben seine Vorlieben. Mein Alltag ist mit Familiy und Haus & Hof recht zeitintensiv. Das hat aber nix mit höher, schneller, weiter zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung... Der eine oder andere kennt's vielleicht. Da bin ich froh, wenn ich gerade solche fischlosen Arbeiten recht zügig hinter mich bringe.
Aber wie gesagt - ich find's gut, wenn man stundenlang mit Angelschnüren fummeln kann. Würd ich auch gern


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2019)

Wie schon @trawar beschrieben hat, 8mm oder 1mm Gewindestange, eine Seite fest, 2 dicke Scheiben und eine Flügelmutter. Das ganze dann im Akku-Schrauber im kleinen Gang und langsam auf/umspulen.
Für die Rollenspulen habe ich eine alte Rollenachse, die meisten Spulen kann ich dadurch einspannen. Diese wird dann mit der Spule im Akku-Schrauber eingespannt. Nassen Lappen oder Wasserbad brauche ich nicht, im Angelladen wird die Schnur schneller befüllt und dort habe ich es auch noch nie gesehen, das die Schnur gekühlt wird.

Edit: Zum Entfernen der Mono-Schnur nehme ich meinen Gummifisch-Lötkolben, einmal durch die Schnur durch, Enden sind verklebt und man kann sie als ein Stück entsorgen. Aber nur mit Metallspulen machen, Lötkolben schmilzt auch Kunststoffspulen.


----------



## trawar (9. August 2019)

Mal ganz ehrlich wie hoch muss die Reibung schon sein und wie schnell muss man abrollen, damit die Schnur sich so weit erwärmt das sie einen schaden erleidet. Bei Statios kann ich nicht mit reden aber bei meinen Baitcastern habe ich die Schnur in der Flucht mit den Ringen und stehe einpaar meter weit weg. Da reibt und schleift kaum was.
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen wie man Jahrelang eine Schnur fischen kann, meine abriss rate ist schon hoch.
Ich Fische aber auch sehr risiko reich und werfe vielleicht stellen an wo andere die Hände überm Kopf zusammen schlagen würden. Ich bin froh wenn ich eine Spule eine 2. Saison fischen kann und da wird die dann einmal von oben nach unten umgespult.


----------



## alexpp (9. August 2019)

Wer seine Rollen bzw. deren Spulen und das Geflecht kennt, also das Aufspulen schonmal gemacht hat, kann es einfacher haben.
Ich weiß dann genau, auf welchen Durchmesser ich die Füllschnur aufspulen muss, damit anschließend 130-150m Geflecht optimal passt. Möchte man das unbenutzte innere Ende des Geflechts außen haben, muss natürlich insgesamt 3 Mal umgespult werden. Dabei trenne ich Geflecht von der Füllschnur und verbinde es wieder vor dem letzten Umspulen. Das mache ich meist mit Hilfe von Rollen, die nicht mehr verwendet werden, der Akkuschrauber kommt selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich wie hoch muss die Reibung schon sein und wie schnell muss man abrollen, damit die Schnur sich so weit erwärmt das sie einen schaden erleidet. Bei Statios kann ich nicht mit reden aber bei meinen Baitcastern habe ich die Schnur in der Flucht mit den Ringen und stehe einpaar meter weit weg. Da reibt und schleift kaum was.
> Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen wie man Jahrelang eine Schnur fischen kann, meine abriss rate ist schon hoch.
> Ich Fische aber auch sehr risiko reich und werfe vielleicht stellen an wo andere die Hände überm Kopf zusammen schlagen würden. Ich bin froh wenn ich eine Spule eine 2. Saison fischen kann und da wird die dann einmal von oben nach unten umgespult.


Frag das mal die Leute, die Abrisse mitten in der laufenden Länge hatten, nicht an den Knoten und jene, die die gleichen Leinen problemlos fischten. Irgendwas muss ja der Grund sein!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. August 2019)

Irgendwas is immer!


----------



## trawar (9. August 2019)

Stimmt irgendwas ist immer, meine vorletzte Schnur war die Sunline Siglon PE X8in 20LB, die wurde so hoch gelobt. Habe die Herstellerrolle von Hand auf die BC aufgespult. Die Schnur ist mir ständig immer wieder irgendwo in der mitte gerissen. 
Es gibt auch immer wieder schlechte Chargen die mies ausfallen usw. 
Man kann das nicht auf ein prozedere zurück führen.
Jeder wie er mag und klar kommt.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2019)

Aber trotzdem kann man ja den Versuch der Analyse wagen.


----------



## trawar (9. August 2019)

Da ich keine Probleme habe brauche ich auch keine Analyse, das sollten die machen die auch Probleme haben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem kann man ja den Versuch der Analyse wagen.


Bei Schnüren hab ich das sowas von aufgegeben... Da ist zu viel Politik dabei 
Ne ernsthaft: Mit der beschriebenen Methode komme ich echt gut klar. Probleme mit Perücken habe ich kaum (nur bei sehr steifen Monofilen - obwohl ausreichend zuvor gewässert und von der Orginalspule nach Herstellerangeben aufgespult...).
Ansonsten kann ich nicht über spontanen Schnurbruch, Perücken oder ähnliches klagen. Wenn es was zu bemängeln gibt, liegt es meist an der Schnur selbst. Ich mosere dann eher über Geräuschentwicklung oder das sich die zigfach Geflochtenen aufdröseln wie blöd...


----------



## Andal (9. August 2019)

Ich habe auch keinen Stress. Aber es interessiert mich trotzdem.


----------



## summa4ever (9. August 2019)

Mal ne ganz blöde Anfängerfrage: Wenn ich die Schnur zum Drehen von der Rolle runterspulen möchte (ob mit Akkuschrauber, oder ohne) wie mache ich das am Besten? Spule auf eine Achse und wie im Angelladen mitdrehen lassen? Wenn ich nur meine Rolle habe, über das Schnurlaufröllchen mit komplett aufgedrehter Bremse oder lieber ohne Schnurfangbügel, so dass die Wicklungen "vorn runterfallen"?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. August 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Anfängerfrage: Wenn ich die Schnur zum Drehen von der Rolle runterspulen möchte (ob mit Akkuschrauber, oder ohne) wie mache ich das am Besten? Spule auf eine Achse und wie im Angelladen mitdrehen lassen? Wenn ich nur meine Rolle habe, über das Schnurlaufröllchen mit komplett aufgedrehter Bremse oder lieber ohne Schnurfangbügel, so dass die Wicklungen "vorn runterfallen"?


Spule mitdrehen ist ok, aber kein Muss. Kannst die Spule auch auf den Boden legen, sodass die Schnur in Klängen runterläuft... So wird es bei Stationärrollen empfohlen. Ich habe aber auch schon auf Statios gespult und mitdrehen lassen.
Auf jeden Fall unter leichter Spannung übers Schnurlaufröllchen aufspulen. Am besten die Rolle auf die Rute gesteckt und über die Rutenringe laufen lassen. So sollte es passen!
Hier mal ein Artikel ausm Board dazu:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/anglerboard-basics-mono-richtig-aufspulen.341071/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich wie hoch muss die Reibung schon sein und wie schnell muss man abrollen, damit die Schnur sich so weit erwärmt das sie einen schaden erleidet. Bei Statios kann ich nicht mit reden aber bei meinen Baitcastern habe ich die Schnur in der Flucht mit den Ringen und stehe einpaar meter weit weg. Da reibt und schleift kaum was.


Das ist einfach der entstehende hohe Druck der Zugkraft auf die geringe Fläche, und knistertrockene PE-Schnur lässt sich nun mal sehr leicht erhitzen.

Versuch dich mal bei den Dickseilen einzulesen, da sind wirklich Schnurprofis am Werk, da sind die Probleme alle aufgeführt, weil es da um wirkliche Sicherheit und Menschleben geht, diese Seile können auch Menschen teilen und dergleichen.
Vollgas beim Schnurwechsel

Das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, auch bei Fremdangler-Schnüren bzw. -spulen 
Von der Org.Spule ist sie geschmeidig wie etwa dickeres Nähgarn bzw. dickeres Ringwickelgarn (hab ich öfter in den Fingern), fühlbare Faser u. etwas rubbelig.
Aus der temperierten Umspulung oder Statio-Aufspulung steht die Schnur wie ein Grashalm, fühlt sich glatter an.
Nicht immer ist steifstehen gut ...

Also Org.Spulenvergleich hilft schon mal sofort, wenn man die daneben hält und um die Finger wickelt, knotet etc. Jede Abweichung zum Org. ist einfach nur schlecht.

Hier nochmal der Ausschnitt:

6.     Beeinträchtigung durch Hitze
Eine Beeinträchtigung des Seils durch Hitze kann durch eine
verschmolzene bzw. sehr glatte Oberfläche erkannt werden.
Ein weiteres Indiz ist eine deutliche *Verhärtung* des Seils.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. August 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> So krass sehe ich das jetzt aber nicht.
> Gibt immer wieder ein paar neue Rollen und neue Angelarten, gerade die sehr schön gemachte Billigschwester von Ryobi der oben gezeigten Rolle mehrmals gekauft, wollte ein Pärchen plus noch 2 E-Spulen/Rollen, 4 für ~ 100€, und sogar Carbonbremse, TiN-Rand-Spule und fast alles schwarz. Sorglospaket für sekundäre Stippruten und Light-Feeders, kann die Familie auch aufs Ufer knallen, der Kunststoff ist da gut für.
> 
> Kommt immer wieder was neues. Ob superleicht oder superschnell oder andere Bügel (wie die D-Concept), demnächst vielleicht mit Zugkraftwaage drin.
> Muss man wenigstens mit ein paar Exemplaren ausprobieren.



Krass ist das eigentlich nicht. Mein Bedarf ist nur einfach gedeckt auf lange Sicht.
Steht schon genug rum was zu selten benutzt wird, da kanns besser im Laden verstauben wie bei mir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2019)

.
Da bin ich ja voll bei dir, dass die alten Schätzchen lebenslang halten werden und die richtige verlässliche und funktional befriedigende Grundversorgung sicherstellen!

Ist auch eine Frage der Gewichtsklasse, wenn du eher schweres Grundangeln als beispielsweise nur UL-Kleinstköderspinnen machst, Rollen ab 400g aufwärts bis 600g verwendest, dann sind die alten stabilen Konstruktionen auch wunderbar passend. 
Es gibt sogar kaum eine aktuell zu kaufende Rolle mit ihren mickrigen Innereien, die da überhaupt noch richtig passen und mithalten täte (sowas wie Okuma Salina/RAW-II, Abu Cardinal/Sorön).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. August 2019)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht zwingend nur die alten Rollen, die natürlich auch ihren Dienst noch tun.

Mein Bedarf an generellem Tackle ist einfach gedeckt, egal ob Ruten oder Rollen.
Es stehen bereits genug Ruten rum, die so gut wie nie mehr Wasser sehen werden, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.
Bin halt eingefleischter Ansitzangler, das ist was ich liebe und schätze. Spinnfischen mag ich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr gehen. Ständig in Bewegung, Häckmäck mit dem Tackle, ich mags einfach nicht mehr haben. Von daher geht das ganze Gelumpe auch nach und nach zu Leuten, die daran mehr Spaß finden wie ich selber....ich bleib lieber gemütlich im Stuhl kleben.
Und für den Part brauch ich auf lange Sicht gesehen weder Rute noch Rolle, das Zeux was ich habe erfüllt bestens seinen Zweck.


----------

